# Pulhes score for SARC



## Border (Jan 5, 2018)

Hello I cannot find this information on google, maybe i am dense. Can somone please point me in the right direction for the PUHLES score for SARC and or MARSOC because i believe they will be interchangable. 

Thank you.


----------



## CDG (Jan 5, 2018)

Have you talked to a recruiter?


----------



## Border (Jan 5, 2018)

Yessir, went through MEPS with Navy. They are unsure, i assume they will get me the information but most likely next week. Was just hoping somone had the information here.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 5, 2018)

The job is the same whether you go to Recon or to MARSOC so the score will be the same.  It's been a long time since I've looked at the scores but the one that gets people is the eyesight and it is either a 2 or a 3.


----------



## CDG (Jan 5, 2018)

Border said:


> Yessir, went through MEPS with Navy. They are unsure, i assume they will get me the information but most likely next week. Was just hoping somone had the information here.



Gotcha.  In the future, it helps us if you state up front what steps you have taken to find your answers.  We get a lot of people on here expecting spoonfed answers, and it gets frustrating for us. Not a reprimand, just some friendly advice.  Drive on, and best of luck to you.


----------



## Border (Jan 5, 2018)

That is quite understandable. I know i am new around here so i am not owed anything, i appreciate the advice and the words of encouragement. Thank you :)


----------

